

Researchers claim they found Atlantis in a Spanish swamp  - jdp23
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/europe/researchers-claim-they-found-atlantis-in-a-spanish-swamp/article1941953/

======
narag
"Atlantis" is better for headlines, but the city of Tartessos, capital of the
eponymous kingdom, is more likely:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tartessos>

------
riledhel
No luck finding Atlantis with Google Maps, at least not for my 15 minute
effort :)

~~~
zeteo
I'm pretty sure this is the area:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Coto+Do%C3%B1ana+National+Park&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=21.53778,56.513672&ie=UTF8&hq=Parque+Nacional+de+Do%C3%B1ana&hnear=Donana+National+Park,+Aznalc%C3%A1zar,+Seville,+Andalusia,+Spain&ll=37.046409,-6.237488&spn=0.675189,1.766052&t=h&z=9)

The article talks about the Marisma de Hinojos marsh in the Coto Doñana
National Park, just past the straits of Gibraltar. The map does show such a
Doñana National Park, at the proper location and there is a town called
Hinojos in the area. Now good luck finding the mysterious circular structures
they claim to appear in the aerial photos!

~~~
dkersten
I had a look and theres a few possible places, but honestly, the map
resolution isn't high enough to be able to tell if its what they found or just
some random noise or landscape. I doubt anyone will find it with google maps
tbh.

Heres what I found, though:
[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=h&...](http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=h&msa=0&msid=208746125458698886187.00049e89e1f5bf14b1be8&ll=36.95826,-6.372414&spn=0.085183,0.171146&z=13)

------
_delirium
previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317243>

on Slashdot:
[http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/03/13/2117222/Researchers-...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/03/13/2117222/Researchers-
Find-Possible-Atlantis-Location)

------
bediger
"Atlantis Found At Last!" is like urine-powered batteries
(<http://www.google.com/search?q=urine+powered+batteries>) - it's a "science
story" that big media editors feel that The Common Man would understand and
enjoy.

------
goombastic
Again?

~~~
DanI-S
By now they should have renamed it "The (Repeatedly) Found City of Atlantis".

